# gold content



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm want to know how much gold could get from ten amd k6 processors (from 1998)?
(the picture quality isn't the best, but that is what you get with a mobile phone!)


----------



## gorfman6154 (Dec 2, 2009)

alyo said:


> I'm want to know how much gold could get from ten amd k6 processors (from 1998)?



Welcome to the Forum, alyo.

According to thriftybits.com, a buyer of scrap computer parts, they buy them for approx. $.76 a piece or $20.00/lb.

I can't  give you an exact amount of gold you would get out of twenty of them, but if you search a little while, you will probably come up with some yields. Any of the newer chips i just add to my stash, and when i get several pounds, put them up for auction on ebay. 

Hope you didn't pay to much for them. The best way for e-scrap, is to get stuff really cheap or better, FREE :!: .

Spend some time reading the Forum, you'll learn alot!!

Best of luck, Gorfman.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thrifty and simmilar comp. are middlemans so you can assume that they may yield at least double of what they pay.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 3, 2009)

And, if the middlemen double it, you know that is at least double again when it ends up in a refinery. Now the actual PM value is up to at least 4 times what the middleman is paying - probably more.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 3, 2009)

They are worth more, well worth the same but more dollars every day.
Gold, 1200 + wow.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 4, 2009)

GSP is right... We can come to this conclusion with checking on price of pentium pro and known yield from forum members. Gold content proved is cca 4 times more than middlemans paying. My estimate about double was minimum I took into account usage or state of processor, possible mistakes in processing of newbies with no experience in refining... On the side note I have finally found source of hydrochloric in Ireland. It is surface concrete cleaner I need to check other components in and how strong HCl is inside that brew. Hope to do few experimental batches soon...


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of your replies, I was just interested in yield because I got them for FREE (they will keep on coming!) and I wanted to know how much I could make with these. 

BTW: I would never pay for e-scrap in Slovenia, there is just to much people that would pay you to take them away! =)


----------



## leavemealone (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok by show of hands......whos up for a road trip to slovenia?!?!?(I'll bring the dump truck!)

Johnny


----------



## EDI Refining (Dec 4, 2009)

I believe your yeild will be less then 1g Au with 10 of whose units


----------



## gorfman6154 (Dec 4, 2009)

leavemealone said:


> Ok by show of hands......whos up for a road trip to slovenia?!?!?(I'll bring the dump truck!)
> 
> Johnny



Shotgun!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

